# GE Dishwasher won't Drain on Last Cycle



## wkumtrider (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a GE Triton Profile dishwasher and when the cleaning cycle is finished the tub is full of water. The dishwasher drains during the cleaning and rinse cycles (I checked it) in the middle of the washing, but for some reason it does not drain on the last drain cycle. I've removed the screens and filters in the back, cleaned them, and checked the piston/plunger thing in the back, and it works fine. I can hear the water draining during the drain cycles, except for the final one. I'm lost. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## wkumtrider (Jan 30, 2010)

I ran it yesterday and noticed it does not attempt to drain on the last cycle before the dishwasher shuts off. It skips the drain cycle completely. Any idea what this could be?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Going to need the model #.
http://www.repairclinic.com/RepairHelp/How-To-Fix-A-Dishwasher/26---/Dishwasher-won-t-drain


----------



## wkumtrider (Jan 30, 2010)

Gsd5350d02cc


----------

